# Illinois high speed rail



## Steve4031 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was riding 22 yesterday and saw concrete ties on the southbound track south of Alton, and south of the junction where the detour splits off. We were on the NB track still moving at the normal 30 to 45 mph. Maybe they will fix this track on the next round of construction


----------

